
What comes after Serverless? - max_sendfeld
https://arcentry.com/blog/what-comes-after-serverless/#embed
======
Finnucane
I guess the question is, who is going to make money on it? And how are they
going to do it? Cloud services and serverless exist mainly because companies
like Amazon and Microsoft can charge you money to manage the back end stuff.
It's in their interest to develop these solutions in a way that keeps you
increasingly locked in to their services. They're not going to develop systems
that run on machines they can't charge you for. So who's going to build that?

Edit to add: of course, this means that they will fight over control of every
possible node, I guess. They won't want CPU power to exist anywhere they can't
monetize.

